# My yard last night



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I was able to break away from work for a couple of hours yesterday afternoon so I managed to get my tombstone put up as well as some lights, a few pumpkins, and Ed, our Butler. (We gave him the night off, so he was just hanging out drinking some blood - red wine with the pumpkins.)
I didn't have a chance to see the lights before I had to go back to work, so I was pleasantly surprised with how it turned out in the dark.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I LOVE your talking skull!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Turned out great--eerie feeling. Love the talking skull too.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looks great! Your props are very nice. What I personally like the best is the little things, attention to detail, such as the un-cut lawn and dead old flower pots, really adds to it. Great Job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. I like the old look.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

ScareShack said:


> Looks great! Your props are very nice. What I personally like the best is the little things, attention to detail, such as the un-cut lawn and dead old flower pots, really adds to it. Great Job!


Thanks! I fought with my girlfriend for the last month about not mowing the lawn. It's nice to know it's appreciated.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks very nice! I'm totally with you about the lawn - looks great.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice, did you build the talking skull tombstone?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Moon Dog said:


> Very nice, did you build the talking skull tombstone?


Yes, it was the only new project I was able to do this year.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cool display and that talking skull rocks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Was that a baseball cap on the butler? I laughed out loud when I saw that - so out of keeping with his more formal costume.

Talking skull is a definite keeper.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, the neighbors kids were a little freaked out by him in his normal state, so I thought I'd lighten the mood a little. I'd planned to put a Hawaiian shirt on him but ran out of time. Kinda fit in with the Adirondack chair the pumpkins were on.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I really like your nite video , in the beginning it sounds creepy with the leaves crunching and then it made me think after hearing the talking in the house of a serial killer creeping up to someones house
scary graveyard look too
your talking skull is cool..he looks very mischievous
Oh yeah the unkept lawn 2 thumbs up


----------

